# Chickpea and Broccoli Salad



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*Chickpea & Broccoli Salad*

Here's a nice, light, easy to prepare dish that's healthy and nutritious.

2 cups cooked chickpeas
2 Tbs mild extra virgin olive oil
1 Tbs + freshly squeezed lemon juice
2 Tbs brown ricevinegar*(see note)
1 clove garlic, finely minced or pressed
Sea salt or Diamond Crystal Kosher salt, to taste
Fresh ground black pepper, to taste
1 cup small parboiled broccoli florets, drained and cooled
1 small red or white onion, diced
2-3 tablespoons minced fresh parsley
1 tablespoon minced fresh basil, mint, or dill (optional)

Drain, rinse, dry chickpeas. Dry broccoli as best you can. In a small bowl, combine oil, lemon, vinegar, garlic, salt, and pepper. Mix well. In another bowl, toss beans, broccoli, onion, parsley, and herbs together. Pour dressing over bean mixture and toss. Let sit at least 30 minutes before serving. It's even better a day or two after it's made. Store in a covered jar or bowl, stir occasionally to marinate evenly. Serving suggestion: line small bowls with leaf lettuce, fill with marinated bean mixture, and garnish with parsley or sprig of whichever herb is used in the salad.

* I'd suggest Mitoku or Eden brown rice vinegar, which are made in a centuries old tradition on the island of Kyushu in Japan. They are great choices for brown rice vinegar. Spectrum Foods also makes a nice vinegar, but it's not as flavorful as the Mitoku and Eden.

Shel


----------



## french-tarn (Jul 29, 2007)

Very good.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

just a couple of things: parboil the broccoli and then shock it in cold water. Be sure to drain it very well, maybe even use a salad spinner or some similar method to remove as much water from the florets as possible. After draining and rinsing the chick peas, give them a little toss in a skillet to drive off as much moisture as possible. If the beans and the broccoli are too wet, the moisture they contain may dilute the marinade and may also prevent, or limit, the amount of marinade they can soak up.

Shel


----------

